# Best baby carrier / sling to wear sitting at a desk? Plus anything else?



## Rairai

Hi Everyone, 
~Hi there, so, when I eventually have my baby... we are ttc July! I will need a baby carrier, particually for sitting at my desk at work 

( i dont think im going to get away with taking full maternity leave - family company )

Can anyone suggest wether its better to carry on front (in the way of the keyboard) or on my back (im scared i will lean back and squish baby!)

can anyone suggest anything? Plus anything else I might need for a baby at work... (other than nappies/bottles essentials etc!)

thank you!


----------



## Rachel_C

Honestly? You'll need a nanny!

I tried working with a baby... I managed for around 6 weeks I think. Like you, it was at a family company and I was just sitting at a desk in my own office which was plenty big enough to have LO on a play mat on the floor/in a bouncer/in a carrier but it was just too difficult. At first she would just sleep but by the time she was a few months old she wanted to play and I couldn't give her anywhere near enough attention while still working. Everybody told me that it wouldn't work and I wouldn't believe them... but they were right. It's worth a go, but I'd make preparations in case it doesn't.

For a small baby, I would have them on my front - BF is easy then and they're not really big enough to get in the way. With an older baby, I'd sit on a stool (no back) and have LO on my back, but at that age they would probably get bored sitting still so you might need to put them down to play.


----------



## lozzy21

A play pen with a stash of toys. As Rachel said it will be fine when there little but by 4 months they will want to be starring to explore.


----------



## aliss

I don't really see how you are going to be able to do this plan of getting work done with a newborn... but for sitting at a desk, my OH has always preferred our moby wrap (well it's a sleepy wrap, practically the same thing) on the front carry when little.

I would try as best as you can to BF if the baby is in your office, bottles will cause a lot of disruption (been there! went back to work early too!)
 



Attached Files:







dad.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Rairai

i deffo want to breastfeed, and i feel the same that it 'might' be ok for a while but not long term... plus i want to go to baby groups etc... i think im going to look at doing part time hrs at office, and maybe top up from home in evenings. i just wondered if anyone else had tried it or had any tips? thanks x


----------



## Aunty E

I've done costuming with a small baby - not easy. I used to have bubs in a bouncy chair under the table or on a play mat, but it's still really hard. And I had a lot of people happy to take LO off my hands for a bit so I could get stuff done. It was easier with Imogen because she was happier to go into the jumperoo for hours or play in the playpen. Teddy is not happy to be left to play on his own, and needed to be played with really. I can't work with him around very easily even now.


----------



## Rachel_C

Take a mirror for at your desk. The number of times I had LO sick down me and I had to go through the other office covered in sick to get to the loo... yuk! Once, she threw up all over my head/face (my fault for playing with her up in the air) - it covered my glasses, her, all down my top and landed on my knees! That was very difficult to clear up without a mirror :rofl:.


----------

